# Greetings from NH



## PeterMo (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Everyone, I live and study Chinese Kempo in New Hampshire at Mon Kai Karate Studio in Nashua.  I found this forum awhile ago and just decided to jump on the board to say a quick hello. I am one of the 40s crowd enjoying my journey through the arts!   I have found some great information and useful posts here!  Thanks all!  "Remember, you don't have to light a torch to see the Sun".  Heeesh!

-PeterMo


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 8, 2010)

Welcome to MT


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 8, 2010)

Welcome to MT!  Happy Posting!!


----------



## Carol (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Peter, I'm from the Nashua area too.  Welcome aboard!


----------



## Drac (Jun 8, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jun 8, 2010)

welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (Jun 8, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## DarkShadowfax (Jun 9, 2010)

Welcome to MT


----------



## stickarts (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 10, 2010)

welcome to MT
give me the address of the school and if I get up that way I'll stop by


----------



## 72ronin (Jun 13, 2010)

Welcome to MT


----------

